# Kentucky Black BBQ Sauce



## bhambrewer (Sep 30, 2020)

I wrote the recipe up on my blog, link over here-


			Kentucky black BBQ sauce : Addicted to Canning!
		


1 cup Worcester sauce
1 cup tomato sauce (for non-US folks, this isn't ketchup, it's more like a severely plain pasta sauce like passata)
1 cup water (for non US folks, take 1 cup to be 240ml)
3 tablespoons lemon juice
1/3 cup brown sugar, or sugar substitute such as erithrytol or monkfruit (I made it with erithrytol)
1 or 2 teaspoons hot pepper flakes, or a splash of hot pepper sauce
2 tablespoons butter
season to taste with salt and pepper, or salt and fresh ground coriander seed

Add everything to a pan. Bring to boil. Turn down to active simmer. Simmer 5 minutes. This is a very liquid sauce that you can also use as a BBQ mopping sauce.

Flavour profile: umami, mildly spicy. In Kentucky it's paired with BBQ mutton. In Alabama mutton is not widely available (understatement) so I used pulled pork. I will use lamb next time, because I can totally see how well this blend will work with lamb, or mutton if I can ever get any.


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 30, 2020)

sounds good . I'll give this a try sometime


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 30, 2020)

Thanks for sharing. I’ll give this a try in my ne t pulled lamb. I also will use sugar sub.


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 30, 2020)

Thank you for sharing! Sounds interesting... Going to try it this weekend.


----------



## bhambrewer (Sep 30, 2020)

pushok2018 said:


> Thank you for sharing! Sounds interesting... Going to try it this weekend.



it's unlike any other BBQ sauce I have tried. And I've tried some wacky ones, including an Italian's idea of a Memphis style BBQ sauce, which while delicious was quite odd!


----------



## Omnivore (Sep 30, 2020)

That sounds like it'd be really good with lamb. Nice blog too! I'm excited to (hopefully) can some corned venison this year.


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 1, 2020)

You from the Owensboro area?
Been almost 40 years since I was there and don't remember the Q'd mutton or sauces.

I'm with 
O
 Omnivore
 and think this might pair well with venison.
We take haunches (remove the pit) and cure out for dried venison.
What cut do you corn? Neck roast?


----------



## bhambrewer (Oct 1, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> You from the Owensboro area?
> Been almost 40 years since I was there and don't remember the Q'd mutton or sauces.
> 
> I'm with
> ...



unless Owensboro has an outcropping in Scotland... no ;)

I read voraciously, and go off down rabbit trails and end up mashing up everything I've read into one fusion in my brain. This particular recipe came from Raichlen, but there's loads out there. When I look for a recipe I am looking for a simple version, which means there's a lot of flexibility in there to tweak and customise.

Alas I do not have access to venison.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 1, 2020)

Looks very interesting1
I will make a small batch & give it a try!
Thanks for posting it!
Al


----------



## bhambrewer (Oct 1, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks very interesting1
> I will make a small batch & give it a try!
> Thanks for posting it!
> Al




it's completely different from any other BBQ sauce, while also being hauntingly familiar. Would love to hear your opinion :)


----------

